# smoking FDNY bus



## goidf (Aug 23, 2012)

not that drastic, but this does look a bit much.... at some points I'm literally driving through a cloud of smoke
http://youtu.be/bzF5vE3upp4
http://youtu.be/BBDQcQBt5PQ


----------



## Urbanems (Aug 24, 2012)

goidf said:


> not that drastic, but this does look a bit much.... at some points I'm literally driving through a cloud of smoke
> http://youtu.be/bzF5vE3upp4
> http://youtu.be/BBDQcQBt5PQ



Those links look sketchy


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 24, 2012)

looks like its burning oil


----------



## leoemt (Aug 24, 2012)

Urbanems said:


> Those links look sketchy



Agree, especially since this is how a legitimate YouTube link looks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hvxGMpwHk (link for ambulance explosion)

Hopefully someone isn't trying to pass off a virus.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Aug 24, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> looks like its burning oil



its a diesel engine most likely, diesels are oil burners no matter what. probably a clogged up EGR cooler


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2012)

youtu.be is like bit.ly for youtube links.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Agree, especially since this is how a legitimate YouTube link looks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hvxGMpwHk (link for ambulance explosion)
> 
> Hopefully someone isn't trying to pass off a virus.



Click the "Share" button below the video and look at the format of the link provided by YouTube.


----------



## leoemt (Aug 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Click the "Share" button below the video and look at the format of the link provided by YouTube.



Hmmmmm, you learn something new everyday. 

To the OP, I apologize for accusing you of trying to spread a virus. 

Still, I personally wouldn't click a link that looked like that. But it does appear to be a legitimate link. 

Thanks for the education JP


----------



## DPM (Aug 25, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Hmmmmm, you learn something new everyday.
> 
> To the OP, I apologize for accusing you of trying to spread a virus.
> 
> ...



I'm at work so I clicked away


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2012)

Very interested in the ambulance burning oil.  Wow.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2012)

Its a diesel so this happens sometimes. 

Why is it such a big deal?


----------



## goidf (Aug 25, 2012)

so good to know that I'm not spreading viruses (or am I....). leoemt, apology accepted. 
I've never seen that before, it looked like there was a fire burning every time the guy hit the gas (which technically there was)... I was wondering if anyone know if this was actually dangerous.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2012)

goidf said:


> so good to know that I'm not spreading viruses (or am I....). leoemt, apology accepted.
> I've never seen that before, it looked like there was a fire burning every time the guy hit the gas (which technically there was)... I was wondering if anyone know if this was actually dangerous.



Only from a pollution standpoint.  It's just a mechanical issue.  Not a big deal, not going to burst into flames.


----------

